# Falafel Street Carts



## sanchoxavier (Aug 6, 2003)

Hello everyone, I would really apreciate it if anyone could help me out in starting my falafel business.

I want to sell it in a street cart and I have never seen one. I'm trying to get info in the net but there are no fotos ore info on the cart.

Also, I have quite a few more questions about running a street cart type business like keeping the food (for exapmle, hummus and babaganush are good at natural temperature right?, how can I sell it like that without spoilling it?). 

Also, how can I make/preserve large quantites of falafel mix, hummus, babaganush, tabule??? It will all be home made.

I look forward to hearing from you!!!! Xavier.:chef:


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

i have never seen such a cart where you could make all of these things happen. one of your main issues is the fryer. i don't know of any mobile carts on the market with a fryer,,,,, probably a safety issue, you would probably have to go to a larger kiosk type stand which has to remain stationary, i shall look arround for you now have me curious,,, let me know if you find anything.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello sanchoxavier, and welcome to Chef Talk. 

Where in the world are you? Is the weather mild year-round, or are you going to be freezing in winter? Do you have to get a license where you live, and be open to sanitation inspections? Is felafel a new food where you live, or will you have lots of competition?

Just a few questions. All can be answered and difficulties overcome with patience. I hope there's someone here with similar experience who can add valuable insights.


----------



## sanchoxavier (Aug 6, 2003)

My message was posted in Falafel Continues by mistake!!! Sorry.
Hope to hear from you, Xavier.


----------



## sanchoxavier (Aug 6, 2003)

Hello, has anyone made falafel with chickpeas that are soaked only(not boiled). Aren't they raw? I made them last night but the mix wasn't right. Maybe becoudse I only use a blender, not a food procesor. A friend told me the CP had to be boiled but I've red that they don't have to be cooked. Any help????
Bye, Xavier.:bounce:


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

dried chick peas can be used after soaking them for at least 12 hours,,,, there is a distinct flavor difference between dried and boiled. i prefer boiled for hummus and dried for falafel.


----------



## sanchoxavier (Aug 6, 2003)

Yes, that must be one of the differences of the falafel I ate in Barcelona and the ones I'm makeing at home so far. Last change, I put bulgar wheat and it was great, soon I'll try with soaked CP and puting backing powder, that will make the difference , it will be even better, I'm sure!:lips:


----------



## porkchopboy (May 31, 2003)

hi there sancho,
well here in the Philippines we have carts roaming the streets that sell just about anything you can imagine. the venders do the frying in a wok supported over a propane burner, i have often thought it looks dangerous but never heard of any mishaps. they also keep products on ice in a cooler or you could try dry ice. if you live in a country that has any kind of food health laws you can forget about this idea though.

dino


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

sanchoxavier,

This site might help you get pointed in the right direction.

If you tell us where you're located, we can better help you find information...


----------

